# white poop



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i've noticed that Sumi's dropping from last evening have been white, without the green. the poop looks normal n not watery but it doesnt contain the green. is this normal? her behavior is perfectly normal. she sleeps ok, is eating normally n there's nothing to suggest she is unwell. her diet is normal, and i'm not giving her any new meds. she has been nibbling a lot of paper so maybe thats why? 

i read somewhere that this means that the bird is dehydrated and i need to give her fluids. i just misted her a bit so she intakes some water like that. 

i'm attaching a picture of her poop just in case.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

had a closer look at her poop again, n there is a bit of green in the poop. not the usual amount but its there. in some droppings the green is darker n in some, its lighter green


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

her latest poop is almost normal. i gave her some green beans and maybe the misting helped her? not so sure. but i am still wondering why her poop turned white for a day


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she has been ingesting paper it's possible that those droppings were mostly paper. Have you experimented with them at all to see how they compare to a normal dropping? For example breaking one to see if it crumbles like a normal poop or if it seems more like a wad of paper. Those are weird looking poops, at first I thought they were slightly sprouted lentils.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

no they r like the usual droppings without paper. here is the latest photo i took of her poop.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

the green colour varies from the usual green to a bit lighter green.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 27, 2013)

Vivi occasionally drops a white poop. It's rare, but it doesn't concern me, he's not sick. The urates are the white part and are like human urine, it's just that birds usually drop them all together. It just means he has to pee but not poop. Unless it becomes super common, I wouldn't worry about it, especially if he has zero other symptoms.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for your reply, nokota. she's not pooping normally and i'm not worried. will keep a close eye anyway


----------



## Nokota (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh dear.  Are there any other symptoms?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually nokota, look closer. there is feces to the droppings, but they're very very pale.



personally, can you see a vet, Sarah? pale droppings can indicate possible disease and it can be very concerning. 

it is also possible that your bird is eating the paper and it is showing in the droppings. can you remove the paper for a few days and see if there is a change in the droppings? eating paper can potentially cause obstructions.


here is an excellent article by one of the most experienced experts we've ever known

http://www.justcockatiels.net/droppings.html


----------

